# Albino Morels



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I've been picking morels for a long time and I never came across these . Makes me wish I had a microscope to check for "Pink Spores" !! I believe these are Albino Morels . They don't have elongated ribs, which would make it Delicosa. Any comments ???? From left to right group pictureis.. 1 Morchella angusticeps, 2 ( don't know ) 3 Morchella esculenta, 4 Morchella semilibera , 5 Verpa bohemica.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Never seen anything like it before Jack!
Very Cool!
What were they growing from and around?

You got them on photobucket or youtube so I can
share them and ask around?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice find Jack. Never seen a white like that before.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like young whites to me but never came across something that WHITE


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Michigan Mike said:


> Never seen anything like it before Jack!
> Very Cool!
> What were they growing from and around?
> 
> ...


 
Mike, I put them on Photobucket. I don't have enough video for youtube yet. I found them around a White Ash tree. Whites are barely starting here in Lewiston . I've only found a few micro's. My album should be under mushroomjack1 Later I'm going to post them on Mushroom Observer. Maybe someone there can help.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought I found a fuzzy foot the other day in some landscape mulch. 










I didn't take this pic. its from mushroom expert. but it looked almost identical. Do you guys think moels from other areas can make the trip in mulch, say, from the west coast?


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

This one is from Lamington Island in New Zealand










http://karinlundgren.com/lamington/nature.html


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That is pretty cool. I have picked some snow white-white morels before, and jet black-black morels before. Once even some whites that were orange in color. For some strange reason all these odd colored morels were from the area (I have no access anymore :sad between Mancelona and Belaire. they grow em weird over there! :lol:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I've been picking morels for a long time and I never came across these . Makes me wish I had a microscope to check for "Pink Spores" !! I believe these are Albino Morels . They don't have elongated ribs, which would make it Delicosa. Any comments ???? From left to right group pictureis.. 1 Morchella angusticeps, 2 ( don't know ) 3 Morchella esculenta, 4 Morchella semilibera , 5 Verpa bohemica.


jack,
were they covered by leaves or something??
i can cover my appagus in my garden with burlap an it will keep growing but be pure white.
found a few 1 1/2-2 inch whites around lewiston but no big ones yet.we had 28 degrees with frost at my house this morning so i stayed home an worked up the garden
should be good tomorrow


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Woodieslayer, No, they were sticking up like sore thumbs. I've been finding some Whites too, in the low hardwoods. Was up at C.8 Rd. over the weekend and found lots of big Blacks. Still can barely walk. LOL Wasn't very many people there, which surprised me !!:yikes:


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Woodieslayer, No, they were sticking up like sore thumbs. I've been finding some Whites too, in the low hardwoods. Was up at C.8 Rd. over the weekend and found lots of big Blacks. Still can barely walk. LOL Wasn't very many people there, which surprised me !!:yikes:


 
i was up there last wed. an there was a bunch of people.went back thur. an not many people.we did pretty good..those hills were made for goats not old fellas like me
moving over 1 county to the east in the morning


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Any comments ???? From left to right group pictureis.. 1 Morchella angusticeps, 2 ( don't know ) 3 Morchella esculenta, 4 Morchella semilibera , 5 Verpa bohemica.


? can't you speak english? :evil:


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Woody...Do you think the whites will be around by the end of NEXT week? The Memorial Day crowd is headed our way!!:yikes:

I found a little over 200 blacks here in Alcona area Sunday. The majority were on their down side. No greys or whites that I saw yet. I did find 11 fat yellows in the neighbors yard Monday and 5 greys in my yard. Almost mowed over 'em!! Oops.

It's not over yet! My wife says we have enough??? What the..? Is that possible? NO! I'll tell her I'm making a beer run and got lost on the way to the store and come back 5 hours later.:lol::lol: After 20+ years she knows different. The tip off is when you do not come back with any beer, just 'shrooms. "Honey look what someone gave me at the store!!" NOT!!:evilsmile


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Hey Woody...Do you think the whites will be around by the end of NEXT week? The Memorial Day crowd is headed our way!!:yikes:
> 
> i found a few blacks this morning that were still good most were past picking.as for greys they are getting harder to find too.i did get some fresh whites this morning..should be real good next couple days but i think where i'm picking it will be done by this week end..calling for 80 degrees sat. and sun. if they are going to pop that should do it..
> then i can get back to fishing .gills will be moving on the beds


----------

